# Aquarium Landscape



## ryanjamesg (Aug 26, 2012)

I want to make a cave by gluing rocks together. But I don't know how to go about it, does anyone have any pictures of their tank and how it looks so I can have some kind of idea how I would like to make mind? And also steps on how you did it. I am wanting to make a cool look to my aquarium. I have 2 tiger oscars!


----------



## ryanjamesg (Aug 26, 2012)

Also where exactly would the best place to get rocks be? I don't have a lot of money to spend on expensive rocks at stores.


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

Try a landscape supply yard. I got my rocks from the side area of our hospital. Pesticide-free area and no foot traffic. They just got a soak in a bleach solution and a stiff brushing to clean them up.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

depending on the type of rock you chose, you could stack them nicely to achieve your goal without gluing them. if you feel you need to then use silicone, but i advise you not to.
you will at some point want to move your rock around for a different look, and on the maintenance side rocks being adhered together are going to be very heavy to remove from your tank.
and also what if your silicone let go removing adhered rocks for cleaning. DISASTER !!!


----------



## italionstallion888 (Jun 5, 2013)

viewtopic.php?nomobile=1&f=4&t=258060
Check out my tank. I did exactly what you are looking for.
I got rocks/slate from my local rock store and used this green putty I bought at petsmart to glue them together.


----------



## ryanjamesg (Aug 26, 2012)

Italian your tank looks absolutely amazing!! I need to do this! Now I just need to get up and find rocks


----------



## italionstallion888 (Jun 5, 2013)

my local place sold the rocks for .90 a lbs and the slate for 1.90 a lbs, they just had huge tubs/crates full. More cost savings vs buying the pre made stuff at the local pet store. I spent an hour digging to find the ones I wanted. I used a diamond blade to cut the slate. The putty stuff works great but you have to build quick. I put my rocks together first and just started to pick up and stick layer by layer. Worked out pretty well. I've got a few other ones I built for when I get the need to change up the tank. The fish really love it so far. Good luck and make sure you post some pictures of what you build.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

You can use GE1 Silicone to glue the rocks together just make sure you let the silicone cure for a day before putting it in the water


----------



## italionstallion888 (Jun 5, 2013)

ratbones86 said:


> You can use GE1 Silicone to glue the rocks together just make sure you let the silicone cure for a day before putting it in the water


Does it dry clear?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Oscars don't need the caves, they need open water to move around, particularly when they get bigger. A couple of bigger round rocks on the bottom would create some interesting aquascaping, but no need for caves.

BTW... a 55 won't suffice for these guys as adults.

You can get rocks at a landscaping/garden store.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

yes the GE1 silicone drys clear


----------



## Brentt700 (Mar 14, 2013)

Fogelhund is spot on. Oscars really just need swimming room and even though they are quite the curious little guys right now....one year and a few months down the road under a healthy diet these guys aren't gonna be so little anymore. LOL! I kept Oscars for ten years and know just how fast they will outgrow a tank as well as create a huge bioload for the tank as well. They are also quite messy fish.


----------



## ryanjamesg (Aug 26, 2012)

Aw I just think it would be nice for huge caves for them and I know that they will get big but I don't wanna get rid of them I just got them


----------



## Brentt700 (Mar 14, 2013)

They are quite hard to get rid of, I know. The last pair I had in a 55 gallon I grew until it was time to change tanks then I brought them to a friend who manages a fish room and let them go into a larger tank. It isn't recommended that you do this and I believe most pet stores sell them unknowingly to people not telling them just how large they will become and what size tank and equipment you REALLY need to keep these fish. They are awfully cute and "harmless" looking at an inch and a half in length but give them a year and a few with their healthy appetites and they become monsters. Nice monsters that is.


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

I buy all of my rock from landscaping shops. Recently I bought 117 lbs of the most beautiful, colorful river rock for about $20. You simply can beat their pricing.

.


----------

